# Need Advice on cost of living



## npjunk (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi All,

I recently moved to Sydney in Oct this year. I have been offered a salary of 190k which includes my SA. Can someone help and share views on whether I would be able to afford a decent rented accommodation, something like a 3 bedroom with 2 baths (slightly far suburbs from CBD are fine Cherrybrooks, castle hill, epping, carlingford, scofields and the likes) ? We are a family of 4 and would need two cars (used - 3 to 5 yr old, is fine to begin with) since my spouse will be looking for jobs and would have to be independent. 

Need some advice on how to plan my living expenses so that I am able to save as well. Target 25% PM 

I am looking for suggestions like :
To save 25% of your salary PM - look for a house within XX range in XYZ areas or go for a car with XYZ price range and company so you don't end spending more on repairs and maintenance / monthly grocery expenses should be enough for a family of 4 with once or twice a week of eating out.

Friends , I do have some experience based on research done on internet and my stay here for about a month, however, would highly appreciate help to visualize what can be achieved with this income for a decent living. I know I am asking a very basic question and simple math calculation would do , but I really do want to exchange notes on how to plan utilities and savings based on experience that you have over a period of time. Do's and Don't. For E.G. I am looking to go on rent, but can I go for my own house on loan? I have some savings in the range of aud ~185 -190k which I can foot as down payment. 

Thanks


----------



## npjunk (Jan 31, 2017)

89 views .. but no response


----------

